# Π.Κ. Ιωακειμίδη: Παραοικονομία και παραπολιτική (Νέα, 18/11/2017)



## nickel (Nov 19, 2017)

*Παραοικονομία και παραπολιτική*

Του Π.Κ. Ιωακειμίδη

(Τα Νέα, 18/11/2017)

Πρόσφατη μελέτη δείχνει ότι η Ελλάδα κατέχει την πρώτη θέση παγκοσμίως στην έκταση της παραοικονομίας. Αντιστοιχεί στο 21,5% του ΑΕΠ (40 δισ. ευρώ) αν και άλλες μελέτες την τοποθετούν σε ακόμη υψηλότερα επίπεδα - στο 30% ΑΕΠ (55-60 δισ. ευρώ περίπου). Ο ευρωπαϊκός μέσος όρος βρίσκεται στο 18,3%. Στις περισσότερες κεντροευρωπαϊκές χώρες είναι κάτω του 10%. Στις μεσογειακές ξεπερνά το 15%, με την Ελλάδα στην κορυφή. Παράλληλα όμως η Ελλάδα έχει και το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό αυτοαπασχολούμενων απ' όλες τις αναπτυγμένες χώρες του πλανήτη και φυσικά της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης. Το ποσοστό τους εκτιμάται στο 34% ενώ ο μέσος όρος της ΕΕ βρίσκεται στο 16%, λιγότερο από το μισό δηλαδή της Ελλάδας. Μέγεθος παραοικονομίας και μέγεθος αυτοαπασχολουμένων (κυρίως σε παραδοσιακού τύπου δραστηριότητες, όχι βεβαίως σε start ups) συνδέονται άρρηκτα. Οπως σημειώνει ανάλυση του ΣΕΒ, το μέγεθος των αυτοαπασχολούμενων συνιστά ένδειξη υπανάπτυξης και εκτεταμένης φοροδιαφυγής - δηλαδή συμπτώματα παραοικονομίας. Να σημειωθεί ακόμη ότι από το 66% των μισθωτών ένα ποσοστό άνω του 30% απασχολείται στον ευρύτερο δημόσιο τομέα. Ολοι αυτοί οι δείκτες είναι εξόχως και τυπικά ελληνικοί, έξω από κάθε ευρωπαϊκό μέσο όρο και συγκροτούν τη διαρθρωτική παθογένεια της οικονομίας και κοινωνίας. Αλλά και τη βαθιά παθογένεια της πολιτικής. Γιατί κατά κάποιο τρόπο η παραοικονομία παράγει «παραπολιτική», τοξικά πολιτικά φαινόμενα. 

Το θέμα έχει αποτελέσει αντικείμενο εκτεταμένης ανάλυσης παλαιότερα, πρωτίστως από τον Κ. Τσουκαλά. Σύγχρονες πολιτικές αναλύσεις δείχνουν ότι παραοικονομία και αυτοαπασχολούμενοι αποτελούν την κοινωνική βάση για ασταθείς, ρευστές ιδεολογικές και πολιτικές τοποθετήσεις, σχέσεις και διαδικασίες, εύθραυστες θεσμικές συγκροτήσεις, διάτρητες σε διαφθορά πολιτικές συνέργειες, ανορθολογικές συμπεριφορές. Παράγουν συντηρητισμό γενικώς, είτε αυτός επενδύεται με δεξιό ή τις περισσότερες φορές με (ψευδο)αριστερό μανδύα. Παράγουν αντίδραση στην οποιαδήποτε εκσυγχρονιστική λογική στον οικονομικo-κοινωνικo-πολιτικό σχηματισμό. Η παραοικονομία με άλλα λόγια τείνει να παράγει παραπολιτική με τη μορφή του λαϊκισμού, συντηρητισμού αλλά και κρατισμού και τελικά διάχυτου πελατειασμού (clientelism). Στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης η ευκολία με την οποία κατέρρευσαν ορισμένοι πολιτικοί, κομματικοί σχηματισμοί (όπως το ΠΑΣΟΚ) και η σχετική ευκολία της εκτόξευσης του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ από το 4% στο 36% και τελικά στην εξουσία αλλά και η επικράτηση πολιτικών μορφωμάτων όπως ΑΝΕΛ και Χρυσή Αυγή δεν είναι βεβαίως καθόλου άσχετα με τις (παρα)πολιτικές παρενέργειες που εκτρέφει η παραοικονομία, ιδιαίτερα σε περίοδο κρίσης. Και βεβαίως η (διαχρονική) απουσία ενός γνήσιου σοσιαλδημοκρατικού κομματικού σχηματισμού στη χώρα εξηγείται εν μέρει τουλάχιστον από το γεγονός ότι η Ελλάδα έχει το μικρότερο ποσοστό μισθωτών εργαζομένων (66%) στον αναπτυγμένο κόσμο, εκ των οποίων το 30% στο δημόσιο τομέα. Μια μελέτη έχει υποστηρίξει ότι όταν το ποσοστό αυτοαπασχολούμενων ξεπερνά το 20% δύσκολα ριζώνει ένα μαζικό σοσιαλδημοκρατικό κόμμα.
Μια άλλη άποψη βέβαια λέει ότι σε περίοδο έντονης κρίσης δεν θα πρέπει να αγνοηθούν κάποια στατικά «θετικά» της παραοικονομίας και των αυτοαπασχολουμένων ιδιαίτερα στο τομέα της απασχόλησης. Θετικά, με μεγάλο τίμημα όμως...​


----------



## rogne (Nov 21, 2017)

Να σχολιάσω επί τροχάδην ότι η ύπαρξη "γνήσιων σοσιαλδημοκρατικών κομματικών σχηματισμών" σχετίζεται ιστορικά όχι με τη σκέτη μισθωτή εργασία, αλλά με τη _σταθερή _μισθωτή εργασία και τους _μαζικούς _εργασιακούς χώρους του βιομηχανικού καπιταλισμού. Αν αντί για αυτοαπασχόληση έχεις μισθωτή εργασία-λάστιχο, δυο και τρεις δουλειές παράλληλα, με δίμηνες (ή καθόλου) συμβάσεις και αμφίβολους μισθούς-χαρτζιλίκια, σοσιαλδημοκρατία δεν πρόκειται να δεις. Όσο για τον ΣΕΒ και τις αναλύσεις του, είναι προς (επιστημονική) τιμήν του και αντάξιο της ταξικής οπτικής του το ότι δεν αρκείται πια να ταυτίζει την αυτοαπασχόληση με την παραοικονομία (όπως συνεχίζει να κάνει ο Ιωακειμίδης για τους σκοπούς του), αλλά λέει, για παράδειγμα, πράγματα όπως τα εξής (εδώ, σ. 10, η έμφαση δική μου): 

"Βεβαίως, σήμερα, ο καπιταλισμός μεταλλάσσεται. Η μισθωτή εργασία μετεξελίσσεται, πάλι λόγω της τεχνολογικής προόδου, σε εργασία αυτοαπασχολουμένων, όπου εργαζόμενοι μπορούν να δουλεύουν από το σπίτι, για πολλούς εργοδότες ταυτόχρονα, χωρίς να απαιτείται η διάθεση εργασιακού χώρου ή εξοπλισμού από τον εργοδότη. Αυτή η διαδικασία επηρεάζει περισσότερο τις υπηρεσίες παρά τη βιομηχανία, αν και η πλαισίωση των βιομηχανικών μονάδων από ρομπότ και η ανάπτυξη τεχνολογιών τεχνητής νοημοσύνης, θα φέρει επανάσταση στον τρόπο που θα δουλεύουν οι άνθρωποι στο μέλλον, με απρόβλεπτες συνέπειες για τον τρόπο που είναι οργανωμένες οι σημερινές κοινωνίες, πολιτικά και οικονομικά. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πάντως, ο αυτοασχολούμενος του μέλλοντος δεν θα έχει καμία σχέση με την ατομική επιχείρηση που βλέπουμε σήμερα. *Θα είναι ο μισθωτός του αύριο χωρίς καμιά από τις σταθερές που προσδιορίζουν την εργασία του μισθωτού σήμερα.* Πολλά επαγγέλματα θα σαρωθούν και νέα επαγγέλματα θα πάρουν τη θέση τους. Και, εμείς, στην Ελλάδα, όταν όλα γύρω μας αλλάζουν, αδυνατούμε να ξεχωρίσουμε το νέο που έρχεται από το παλιό που φεύγει".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2017)

rogne said:


> Να σχολιάσω επί τροχάδην ότι η ύπαρξη "γνήσιων σοσιαλδημοκρατικών κομματικών σχηματισμών" σχετίζεται ιστορικά όχι με τη σκέτη μισθωτή εργασία, αλλά με τη _σταθερή _μισθωτή εργασία και τους _μαζικούς _εργασιακούς χώρους του βιομηχανικού καπιταλισμού.



Οπότε, εξίσου βιαστικά (μας περιμένει η μεταφραστική αυτοαπασχόλησή μας, άλλωστε) ίσως αξίζει να αναρωτηθούμε αν το θεωρητικό πλαίσιο που ίσχυσε για τη βιομηχανική επανάσταση ισχύει και σήμερα (προσωρινή δική μου απάντηση: όχι) ή, με εναλλακτική διατύπωση, ποιες είναι/παραμένουν και πώς μεταφέρονται (αν και εφόσον αξίζει καν να μεταφερθούν) οι βασικές αρχές της σοσιαλδημοκρατίας στο σημερινό περιβάλλον.


----------



## rogne (Nov 21, 2017)

Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι χάνεται ποτέ τίποτα σε επίπεδο αρχών και ιδεών: όλοι είμαστε καθημερινά σοσιαλδημοκράτες στο μικροεπίπεδο, όταν προσπαθούμε να βελτιώσουμε εργασιακές συνθήκες, να υπερασπιστούμε και να διεκδικήσουμε δικαιώματα κλπ. Σε επίπεδο όμως οργανωτικών δομών και πολιτικών σχηματισμών, οι αλλαγές είναι σαρωτικές. Και η επικοινωνία μεταξύ των δύο επιπέδων έχει χαθεί, νομίζω, ανεπιστρεπτί. Θέλει (ή έστω μπορεί) κανένας σύγχρονος κομματικός φορέας που αυτοαποκαλείται σοσιαλδημοκρατικός να έχει καμιά σχέση με το εργασιακό μικροεπίπεδο, αυτό που αποτέλεσε για δεκαετίες την κοινωνική βάση της σοσιαλδημοκρατίας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2017)

Μα αφού έχει αλλάξει πρώτα πρώτα το ίδιο το εργασιακό μικροεπίπεδο, όπως το λες. Και από τις κοινωνικές κατακτήσεις των τελευταίων 50, 80, 100 χρόνων και από τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις.

Να το πω αλλιώς: το θέμα δεν είναι η ταμπέλα, είναι η ουσία. Και η ουσία είναι ότι (προς το παρόν, ελπίζω) η σοσιαλδημοκρατία δεν έχει προτείνει πολιτικές και λύσεις για την εποχή. Λογικά, αφού καλά καλά δεν έχει αναλύσει την κατάσταση ώστε να ξέρει πού πατάει και πού βαδίζει. (Το αυτό ισχύει κτγμ και για άλλους χώρους, αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρουν και τόσο.)


----------

